# KISS shows this summer!



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

Comming to Casino RAMA near Orillia Ontario for 2 shows in July, I'll be there and a perfect first big concert for my 2 kids!! Anyone else going? 
kksjur kkjuw :smilie_flagge17: :rockon2:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I might if I can get tickets. Which I am guessing will be next to impossible. Anyone know when they go on sale?


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

They go on sale April 14th see link to the casino to get info on any show.

http://www.casinorama.com/en/node/5276


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

At $140.00 a seat I think I am going to skip it. Glad I got to see the original line-up.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> At $140.00 a seat I think I am going to skip it. Glad I got to see the original line-up.


Awww, Gene needs the money. kkjuw


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

When you click on "More Info" and scroll down a bit, this is what they say: 

"Note: Fans wearing costume makeup or masks cannot be admitted onto the casino gaming floor. Cleansing supplies are available for guests wishing to remove costume makeup after the show." :smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well...was'nt there last tour their GOOD BUY tour?...Gene can barely move at his age anymore. He never smoke and drank...but he's in real shitty shape for his age realy. We never see or hear anything about Paul Stanley so hard to tell about him realy. But i would'nt pay anything unless it's the real line-up.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Probably a good deal for some hardcore fans. I saw Joan Jett at Rama last year, and it's a great spot to see a show. I love Kiss, but I saw them on the Psycho Circus tour. $140 is too much for me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> Probably a good deal for some hardcore fans. I saw Joan Jett at Rama last year, and it's a great spot to see a show. I love Kiss, but I saw them on the Psycho Circus tour. $140 is too much for me.


Me too. I would really love to take Marnie to see them as she never got the opportunity. Rama is a great place to see a show. But I figure you are looking at about $315.00 (with ticketmaster charges) for the pair of tickets. A 4 hour drive up there. Gas, dinner etc is a $500.00 night for two people.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Me too. I would really love to take Marnie to see them as she never got the opportunity. Rama is a great place to see a show. But I figure you are looking at about $315.00 (with ticketmaster charges) for the pair of tickets. A 4 hour drive up there. Gas, dinner etc is a $500.00 night for two people.


Ya it's totally true. Going to shows there in the winter, I usually have to factor in a hotel room as well because you don't want to mess with the weather on that part of the $400.

But as far as a venue, it's a fantastic place. For the major Kiss fans it would be a killer show. Well, at least for the ones who aren't raging about the Ace and Peter thing, which is a lot of them.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

How many seats does that Casino have? I'd have thought that Kiss would be a big enough name to be playing Air Canada Centre, Corel Centre etc ?


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> How many seats does that Casino have? I'd have thought that Kiss would be a big enough name to be playing Air Canada Centre, Corel Centre etc ?


Not sure on the seating number. KISS definately could have played anywhere but to be honest I think shows are better at RAMA Casino because I have to say all the seating is good and the sound is always great.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Rama only seats about 5000 people. Every seat is a good seat and as mentioned the sound is fantastic. That is why I was saying for a hardcore Kiss fan a $140 ticket is probably well worth it.

It's an interesting move venue wise, but everything is business with them. Their must be a reason behind it.


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Rama only seats about 5000 people. Every seat is a good seat and as mentioned the sound is fantastic. That is why I was saying for a hardcore Kiss fan a $140 ticket is probably well worth it.
> 
> It's an interesting move venue wise, but everything is business with them. Their must be a reason behind it.


LOL! Gene is probably getting some KISS slot machines made to install in the Casino.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I could be just smart planning taking the economy into account, I am not sure.

They can use a smaller stage show, which requires less works and less staff. And it's pretty certain they will sell out a 5000 seat venue for $140 a seat. I am sure there may be other incentives Rama is giving them as well. There are likely a lot of other factors playing there that will help them maximize their profits.

It's too bad there is a bit of a stigma when it comes to playing "casino shows". Because Rama it likely the best music venue of that size I have been too.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another factor to consider is the "casino" set. They are always shorter than an arena show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*KISS Fans To Decide Routing*

Here is something interesting. I wonder if I can get enough votes for them to play in Thorold?



> This year marks 35 years since KISS unleashed Gene Simmons’ tongue on an unsuspecting world, and now you have a chance to bring the costumed rock ‘n’ roll crusaders to your town in the first-ever “fan-routed” tour.
> 
> To accomplish this bit of KISS derring do, the band has partnered with social media company Eventful to make fans’ dreams a reality come September.
> 
> ...


Source: Pollstar

Vote For Kiss to play in Thorold


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

On a side note I just downloaded a great pro shot video bootleg from a 1977 tour show. Fun fun fun.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I might if I can get tickets. Which I am guessing will be next to impossible. Anyone know when they go on sale?


If you know any of the Blue hair set that likes to Gamble, they may get comps!! LOL!!! I would actually be interested in that. Although they almost made me deaf when I went to see them at the Gardens round 93'

Ouuch never mind, I just noticed the price! No Thanks!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> If you know any of the Blue hair set that likes to Gamble, they may get comps!! LOL!!! I would actually be interested in that.


So Starbuck ... are you interested because you're a member of the Blue Hair Set? (Thats a great name for a band: Starbuck and the Blue Hair 5!) 

largetongue


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> So Starbuck ... are you interested because you're a member of the Blue Hair Set? (Thats a great name for a band: Starbuck and the Blue Hair 5!)
> 
> largetongue



Ooooh that's mean!! not me, at least not yet... I'm only 41! Yeah I know over the hill by some standards!!!!! The one and only show I ever went to at Rama was America (it was great) but the diversity of the crowd was incredible, you could clearly pick out the complimentary tix! You know the oldsters sitting there with very bewildered looks on their faces!


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Check it out. http://www.sarniabayfest.com/

General admit lic.19+ $43.99
Lic. VIP $129.99

5 day all show pass Gen Lic. $119.99
VIP Lic. $329.99

That includes a Brad Paisley show!

Cheers.


----------



## INFINITY BALL (Mar 12, 2009)

The first concert I ever went to was Kiss and Cheaptrick in 1977.
I don't think it was $140. kqoct More like $15 or $20.
There aren't many people out there I would pay $140 to see. 
There are a couple :bow: but not many.


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

If anybody has seen any of their Canadian concerts thus far, did they have an opening act? If so, who was it?

Why is it always so impossible to find out what the opening acts are for some of these big shows? I'm seeign them in Montreal tonight and it would be nice to know in advance who is opening!

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

66 Cooper said:


> If anybody has seen any of their Canadian concerts thus far, did they have an opening act? If so, who was it?
> 
> Why is it always so impossible to find out what the opening acts are for some of these big shows? I'm seeign them in Montreal tonight and it would be nice to know in advance who is opening!
> 
> ...


We ended up going to Windsor to see them on Saturday night. There was no opening act and I do not think they are planning on any for this 8 concert series. They came out at 9:10 pm and played to 11:30

They did not spare any theatrics for the casino show. All the usual Kiss bombs, explosions, confetti were in full force. If you have never seen Kiss before they are one of those bands that you should see. Keep in mind they plan on releasing a new album in October followed by a full scale arena tour that will include Canadian dates.


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

My tickets say 7:30pm. They can't possibly be taking to the stage at 7:40pm!

What time did your Windsor tickets list (if they started at 9:10pm)?

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

66 Cooper said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My tickets say 7:30pm. They can't possibly be taking to the stage at 7:40pm!
> 
> ...


Concert listed at 9:00 pm doors at 8:00 pm. Do you have the Rama gig?


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like we will be getting an opening act:

Toronto's Frankie Whyte And The Dead Idols have landed a seemingly impossible dream gig for an indie band that hasn't even released a full-length album: the supporting slot for KISS's Canadian tour dates. 

"It's totally mind blowing," says vocalist/guitarist Frankie Whyte. "When I hear them on the radio and stuff I'm, like, 'There's no way we're opening for KISS...'" 

The quartet combine Joan Jett's in-your-face attitude with gritty 1970s-infused rock 'n' roll — a perfect KISS appetizer. The band have been getting production help on new material from Our Lady Peace's Duncan Coutts and it was Eric Lawrence, Coutt's manager, who had the hook-ups. 

"I guess someone from the KISS camp called the Our Lady Peace manager, and we know him through Duncan, but we're not signed to him or anything, and they basically asked 'Do you know any young bands that would be good for the opening slot?' and he said 'You know, if you want the best fit it's Frankie Whyte And The Dead Idols,' so now I'm forever indebted to that guy and Duncan," Whyte says. 

Frankie Whyte is no newbie to hair metal champions. At 16, she began taking guitar lessons from Ryan Roxie, who played in Alice Cooper at the time. She'd meet up with him when he was in town and he'd teach her how to play leads. L.A. Guns also took a shining to FW & The DI and the band have supported their Toronto gigs, including an upcoming show at The Reverb on July 1. 

The good news follows a winter of misfortune for FW & The DI. Whyte broke her arm in a snowboarding accident that left her unable to play guitar for four months and the band lost two members. 

"I was like, 'This ****in' blows,' but in my head I was like, 'You have to be positive and look on the bright side.' So you continue down that path and emit positive energy to each other in the band and the people around you and it doesn't matter how ****ed over you are by someone else. If you can look past that, good things will come. 

"I didn't even predict that this kind of good thing would come, I didn't even see it. Then we got the phone call and I was, like, 'There is a ****in' reason for this shit,'" Whyte said. 

Whyte and guitarist Danny Cavalcante have added bassist Zach O'Rourke and drummer Jay Manara to the band. They're currently in the studio working on tracks for a new EP as well as the re-release of last year's Hollywood Ending EP. 

You can see Frankie Whyte & The Dead Idols in the following cities: 

June 30 Burlington, ON @ The Legendary Red Rooster Cafe
July 1 Toronto, ON @ The Reverb w/ L.A. Guns
July 10 Sarnia, ON @ Centennial Park (Sarnia Rogers Bayfest) w/ KISS
July 13 Montreal, QC @ Bell Centre w/ KISS
July 18 Halifax, NS @ Halifax Commons w/ KISS
July 19 Brantford, ON @ Jackhammers
Aug. 4 Whitby, ON @ Johnny B's
Aug. 13 London, ON @ Norma Jeans
Aug. 27 Burlington, ON @ The Legendary Red Rooster Cafe
Aug. 30 Ottawa, ON @ The Rainbow


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Heard the Rama shows were great as well.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I saw the show Saturday the 18th and there were some locals and The Trews opening for them. Great show...maybe more people than the McCartney show but there is no official released attendance which is very odd to me.


----------

